# My happy place and my hunny



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Chris and I went to the Cape this weekend. It was cool but sunny. Here are a couple shots - my happy place - the beach (I love the dunes on the Cape) and one of my hunny reaching for the camera to try to get me to stop taking photos. ha ha ha didn't work!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

lol, I learned a new trick - photo posting! god help us all.

Had to add my babies. I have 4 cats. I started with one stray rescue, decided he needed a friend so I got the next one. She got pregnant on day one and I kept 2 of the babies. So.... have a entire cat family. (Everyone is spayed and neutered now) In order they are: Deebo, Jezzie, Piggie and Maggie.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Great shots!

Those cats look very spoiled.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks! They are our kitty kids!! (yes, I am one of _those _ people)


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Thanks! They are our kitty kids!! (yes, I am one of _those _ people)


*Do you dress your cats My girlfriend's cat, Kitty though I prefer to call him Mr. Kitty, sent out Halloween cards...yes, the catsent out the cards and was dressed in a pumpkin beret with matching neck scarf *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! They are our kitty kids!! (yes, I am one of _those _ people)
> ...


ha ha ha - I have given my parents cards from their "grandkitties" but I've never dressed them up! (I think they would mutiny if I did)


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> > Kirstin said:
> ...


*LOL, I told her that I was going to report her to the Humane Society ;-p She said that he loves it!!!*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! They are our kitty kids!! (yes, I am one of _those _ people)
> ...


My friend's maltese sent my lhasa a Christmas card last year... it was one of those picture cards with her dog dressed in santa hat sitting under the tree and the card was addressed to Harley with my home address! I have never done that myself, but I did have Harley's picture taken with santa his first Christmas... Here is Harley with santa cropped out.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

awwww!!  Harley is a cutie!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> awwww!! Harley is a cutie!!


Thanks... and now I have to leave the computer and the Kindle to go pick him up at the groomers! TTEL!


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin, the Cape dunes look heavenly!  We have sand and beaches here in CA, but nothing like that.  Great photo, and thanks for sharing.

Love the furbabies!  We have 2 cats and a dog, which keeps it pretty lively around here.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Kirsten, those are the 4 most beautiful kitties I have seen in a long time. You can see the contentment in their faces, they love it at your place and it shows through in the photos, you are a total kitty person and your 4 babies know it! Can you tell I LOVE CATS?


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

sailor said:


> Kirsten, those are the 4 most beautiful kitties I have seen in a long time. You can see the contentment in their faces, they love it at your place and it shows through in the photos, you are a total kitty person and your 4 babies know it! Can you tell I LOVE CATS?


I am a cat lover for sure! I just looked at the photos again and poor Piggie's fur is all mussed up from a rubdown!!


----------

